# Looking for a good home



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Where are you at? Do you have pictures?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How did you happen to aquire him? More information would be very helpful. There are many wonderful GR rescues that would take him. You can contact a GR rescue in your area, or post your location and we can help put you in touch with one.


----------



## circle c (May 14, 2007)

I'm near Meadville, PA. He's been hanging out at a friends house for a few days like he lives there. No one has claimed him and no one has reported him missing. We're pretty sure he was a "drop off." I decided to take him and try to find him a good home b/c he's too sweet to go to the pound and I didn't want him to get hit.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GR's, a member here, works with a Rescue in PA. If you are going to give him up, please give him up to a rescue on the GRCA's rescue listing. The link is here somewhere...I'll go find it. Hopefully, Rob, or someone else will beat me to it.

*PENNSYLVANIA *​*Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue *
Upstate New York, portions of Pennsylvania and New Jersey
*Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc *
Eastern Pennsylvania including Philadelphia; New Jersey; Maryland; Delaware
*Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education*
South Eastern Pennsylvania and Delaware
*Golden Retriever Rescue In Pittsburgh* 
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania*
Central PA and other areas.
*Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*
Western Pennsylvania and other areas
*With A Golden Spirit, Inc.*
W. PA​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Even though he's homeless at the moment...he still looks like he's happy with the world. He looks as if he's smiling.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwwww, he's beautiful!! How could anyone just drop him off like that, I hate it when I hear things like that.

I'm glad you took him in, and I hope you can find that one special home for this gorgeous boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the Meadville you are near in Lancaster county or Crawford county?

If you are in Lancaster county and want to give him up to a Golden Rescue let me know and I can see about giving you a name and/or e-mail address of our coordinator to see if we (GRAPE Rescue) can take him in, or she may know of others that can help.



circle c said:


> I'm near Meadville, PA. He's been hanging out at a friends house for a few days like he lives there. No one has claimed him and no one has reported him missing. We're pretty sure he was a "drop off." I decided to take him and try to find him a good home b/c he's too sweet to go to the pound and I didn't want him to get hit.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rob, will the rescue continue to search for his owner? I'm just curious, cause it is hard to believe that a good looking boy like that would just be dropped off. I wonder if he is chipped?


----------



## circle c (May 14, 2007)

It's crawford county........

He was running in the saegertown area.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh you are at the other side of PA.
I would say to click on any of these links below and contact any of these Golden Rescues in Western PA, that may service your area, and see if they can help you out.

*PENNSYLVANIA *​*Golden Retriever Rescue In Pittsburgh* 

*Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania*
Central PA and other areas.

*Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*
Western Pennsylvania and other areas

*With A Golden Spirit, Inc.*

W. PA​


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy - I can't believe no one is looking for him. I did a quick search last night for missing red goldens in NY, PA & Ohio - there was one that came up that said they were looking for a red boy, white on his chest and a scar or 2 on his foot but the post was 2 years old.

A rescue would evaluate him and screen potential adopters carefully. He will find a great home through a Golden Rescue but be careful - if you keep him much longer you might not want to give him up! :


----------



## circle c (May 14, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> He's a beautiful boy - I can't believe no one is looking for him. I did a quick search last night for missing red goldens in NY, PA & Ohio - there was one that came up that said they were looking for a red boy, white on his chest and a scar or 2 on his foot but the post was 2 years old.
> 
> A rescue would evaluate him and screen potential adopters carefully. He will find a great home through a Golden Rescue but be careful - if you keep him much longer you might not want to give him up! :


Thats what I'm afraid of LOL I need another dog like I need a hole in the head haha


----------



## Cloenmoe (May 14, 2007)

Did you take him to your vet or local shelter, just to have them scan for a chip? 
He is a pretty boy.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 5, 2007)

If you have no luck in finding his owner, my family and I are interested I live in Lawrence Co. PA about 45 Min. away. We started looking at get a puppy but we aren't opposed to getting an adult dog.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man what a beautiful dog. I just can't believe someone is not looking for him. People do the damnest things.

Hooch


----------



## Dugger (Mar 5, 2007)

He is handsome boy, it is a shame someone just dropped him off or no regards to his where abouts.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

He is one gorgeous boy. Did you take him to a vet to see if he is microchipped?? He sure looks like one happy boy. I am sure one of the rescues will take him for you. And it looks like someone on here is interested. I would certainly check to see if he is chipped before doing anything. Keep us posted how it goes. Thank you for keeping him until you figure out what to do. I am sure it will be hard to give him up if you keep him for too long.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you still have him? I am in Erie and would be interested in knowing more about him. I have a 5yr old female who needs a friend as her kitty pal passed away last month.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 5, 2007)

Wonder what ever happened, was his family located or??


----------

